# Nardil rocks - Nardil for Soc. Anx Testimony - Part I



## Ashwin (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Everyone!!

Alright, I'm not just kidding. If you read the threads/posts I'd started earlier you'll know I have a history of Depression and severe and disabling Social Anxiety. I somehow managed to get my Masters degree in Mech. Engg. but could never keep the jobs my degree could earn for me. Got fired from one; and the other one I quit it myself, because I couldn't take the stress. Stayed with my parents for about 2 years jobless; completely depressed about who I was and socially isolated from the rest of the world. Suicidal.. Then got treated for my depression and somehow I could go help my dad out with his business.. but I literally was doing nothing at work. Couldn't take leadership, couldn't network with customers, suppliers etc... My dad continued to do all the work; because I was just a mess didn't get fired only because it so happened that it was my own factory. And then about a year back; I tried klonopin believe me; it surely does work for social anxiety; I've tried probably every Anti-Depressent known to man from SSRIs to SNRI's to Dopamine Agonists....whatnot. Trust me none of them ever work for SA; yeah they do work for depression. 

So Klonopin was like the first real Anti-Anxiety Drug I ever stumbled upon. It changed my life.. I'll be honest started at 1mg and went upto 6-8mgs on weekdays and 3mgs on weekends. At 6-8 mgs; I was not the same person anymore - Got married.. I started taking leadership at work; could now network with customers and other people at work. I even could simply tell my dad I thought that was it.. I don't have to look further finally... But the disadvantages of Klonopin -

1. At 6-8 mg; my anxiety was 60% gone; but was still there. I could perform way better at work. Yet my social life sucked.. I was just too formal with people could talk regarding work but I still couldn't get informal around people. 
2. I was assertive with people; but never aggressive if you know what I mean. 
3. Klonopin had time restrictions 7 hrs for me thats about it; and I would be my old self by the 8th hour. So I have to like run home and hide when it wears off.

So I started searching again and finally did whatever it took for me get myself Nardil. I had a million fears before taking it...My doc. said no/ said something like 'Nardil - thats just a joke.. I can't never put you on that. How about Prozac?? or moclobemide?.. Its going to kill you.' It took me like 8 visits and 3 months to just convince him to write me a prescription. I read so many experiences and opinions of people on Nardil on the internet; and dreaded the side effects. Fortunately after so much of convincing my doctor, my wife my parents and of course myself I finally started Nardil about the last week of March; after stopping Wellbutrin and Klonopin real slowly and gradually upped my Nardil dose from 15 mg to 75 mg and starting the 5th of April 2011, I'm on 75 mg. Well, I'll make this the Part 1 of my post..for its going too long already. I'm gonna come around and perhaps the same time tomorrow; I will complete the rest of my Nardil Testimony in the Part 2. Thanks for reading Hope I can be of help - Ashwin


----------



## johnwithsad (Jul 17, 2008)

That's wonderful, Ashwin! Nardil can be a saving grace for many of us who take it. It's funny how different doctors react when they hear the name 'nardil'. My doctor was so impressed by my knowledge of the drug from reading up on this site and on the net that he had no problem writing me a perscription. I'm lucky to have such an open minded psychiatrist. 

If I can offer some advice about something that's worked great for me. I've found that if I lower the dose occasionally vs taking the same dose every day, it helps to keep the drug working more effectively. I don't know for sure why, however if I had to guess, it would be because of instead of your brain being accustomed to the same dose day after day, when you lower it for a day or two and then bring it back up to your normal dose (75mgs, 90mgs, etc), it gives your brain another little surge of the drug.

I'm not saying you SHOULD do this, but it works for me


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for that story  because it proves if you push enough you will end up getting what you need, and it restores my faith in the Psychiatrists lol as they generally are good people they just need a lot of persuading and i guess like you did ashwin, you do not take no or the words "try prozac, mocelbide etc" for an answer 

I hope nardil continues to work for you

I had the same issues with klonopin, on high doses around 6-8mg my anxiety was lifted and i had amazing sleep and sedation but still very bad avoidance and occasional mood swings that still persisted despite the high dose, so over time they stopped being effective

I also hear that for real extreme debilitating depression, MAOI drugs are the best!!!
I tried a couple of times to go on parnate but to no avail....

Anyway good on you 
Are the side effects manageable?


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Man Everyone says Nardil is so amazing and it works so well! Almost makes me want to try it! But i doubt my GP would prescribe it. Id need to see a pychiatrist. But this drug seems like it helps alot.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bacon said:


> Man Everyone says Nardil is so amazing and it works so well! Almost makes me want to try it! But i doubt my GP would prescribe it. Id need to see a pychiatrist. But this drug seems like it helps alot.


Yeah for depression MAOI's are meant to be one of the best, parnate which is said to be better for depression and nardil which is said to be the "gold standard" for anxiety and related anxieties like SA

Bacon, for you to be able to get nardil or parnate you would need to come off your current medical combo and have a fourteen day washout period, so withdrawals from paxil and xanax wont be fun then nardil takes up to ten weeks to work i mean sure the benefit at the end of the ten weeks would to some be worth the intense withdrawals, rebound depression and mania but not for me, i need to stick with effexor and i do not think MAOIs are generally used for Bipolar 1 or 2 or cyclothymia so they would be a no go for me as good as they sound but i am glad they do help others so much with anxiety and depression


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> Yeah for depression MAOI's are meant to be one of the best, parnate which is said to be better for depression and nardil which is said to be the "gold standard" for anxiety and related anxieties like SA
> 
> Bacon, for you to be able to get nardil or parnate you would need to come off your current medical combo and have a fourteen day washout period, so withdrawals from paxil and xanax wont be fun then nardil takes up to ten weeks to work i mean sure the benefit at the end of the ten weeks would to some be worth the intense withdrawals, rebound depression and mania but not for me, i need to stick with effexor and i do not think MAOIs are generally used for Bipolar 1 or 2 or cyclothymia so they would be a no go for me as good as they sound but i am glad they do help others so much with anxiety and depression


True coming off both these meds will be a pain. Xanax and Paxil being the worst due to there half life's. Im in the proccess of a mini taper with Xanax I Was taking Upwards of 2mg to 4mg a day because u build tollerance so fast to benzos! haha! Now im trying .25 MG to .5 a day. To get the tollerance down, I tried Cold Turkey but i was getting panic attacks and bad bad anxiety.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bacon said:


> True coming off both these meds will be a pain. Xanax and Paxil being the worst due to there half life's. Im in the proccess of a mini taper with Xanax I Was taking Upwards of 2mg to 4mg a day because u build tollerance so fast to benzos! haha! Now im trying .25 MG to .5 a day. To get the tollerance down, I tried Cold Turkey but i was getting panic attacks and bad bad anxiety.


Well thats good 
it would be the paxil withdrawal and having to wash out for 14 days from it, that would be rather killing. 
i do not know which meds would be safe to take with MAOI's i am sure people on this forum who take nardil or parnate with other meds would know or a decent pdoc perhaps?


----------



## reflecting (Apr 19, 2011)

Arisa1536 said:


> Well thats good
> it would be the paxil withdrawal and having to wash out for 14 days from it, that would be rather killing.
> i do not know which meds would be safe to take with MAOI's i am sure people on this forum who take nardil or parnate with other meds would know or a decent pdoc perhaps?


As far as I know most other psychiatric medications are safe, when they do *not* enhance the serotoneric system... so Norepinephrin Reuptake Inhibitors are safe, also all Tricyclics that *do not* have a relevante effect on serotonin (so Imipramine is *not* safe, for instance).
Concerning Bupropion you read different things... seems like it does not kill you, but may be very unpleasant. Amphetamine can be dangerous as far as I know (generally, releasing agents are probably more problematic). Ritaline is said to be safe.

All in all, one has to look for information for any single med one wants to add to a MAOI. But there definitly are many meds that are safe (while some docs have the prejustice that you can eat and swallow nearly nohing when taking a MAOI... oO)

btw, concerning the Paxil or Effexor withdrawal: Have you tried considered changing to another SSRI with a longer halflife? Makes the whole thing less exhausting for many people...

@Ashwin

I am very excited to read your "Nardil Report". But be aware that Nardil causes hypomania in the beginning... so the "very happy stage" might transfer in a "happy stage" - not a big problem if it's still a "happy stage", but one should be aware of this to prevent disappoinment!
While talking about this, has anyone ever tried sth like Memantine in order to make the "very happy stage" last longer?


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

I remember one of the OPs early posts and he seemed very anxious, glad to know its helped him. Anyway hope you will keep us updated with it


----------



## Ashwin (Aug 6, 2010)

johnwithsad said:


> That's wonderful, Ashwin! Nardil can be a saving grace for many of us who take it. It's funny how different doctors react when they hear the name 'nardil'. My doctor was so impressed by my knowledge of the drug from reading up on this site and on the net that he had no problem writing me a perscription. I'm lucky to have such an open minded psychiatrist.
> 
> If I can offer some advice about something that's worked great for me. I've found that if I lower the dose occasionally vs taking the same dose every day, it helps to keep the drug working more effectively. I don't know for sure why, however if I had to guess, it would be because of instead of your brain being accustomed to the same dose day after day, when you lower it for a day or two and then bring it back up to your normal dose (75mgs, 90mgs, etc), it gives your brain another little surge of the drug.
> 
> I'm not saying you SHOULD do this, but it works for me


Thats great John - Are you still on Nardil??/ how long have you been on it??


----------



## Ashwin (Aug 6, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> Thanks for that story  because it proves if you push enough you will end up getting what you need, and it restores my faith in the Psychiatrists lol as they generally are good people they just need a lot of persuading and i guess like you did ashwin, you do not take no or the words "try prozac, mocelbide etc" for an answer
> 
> I hope nardil continues to work for you
> 
> ...


Arisa hi - Sure thanks Nardil works great find time to read my next thread Nardil rocks Part II - I've elaborated on all the side effects I experienced and continue to.. If you just suffer from depression Parnate or another MAOI would work great but I'm not pretty sure if they do for Social anxiety like Nardil.


----------



## Ashwin (Aug 6, 2010)

Bacon said:


> Man Everyone says Nardil is so amazing and it works so well! Almost makes me want to try it! But i doubt my GP would prescribe it. Id need to see a pychiatrist. But this drug seems like it helps alot.


hi bacon! Sure. You have to annoy the hell out of psychiatristS I don't know about a GP. If you're lucky you can get the first one to write you a prescription. But man - don't care about your self respect - just beg him/her.. fake tears that you're so desperate.. you've tried everything else and rant about how darned miserable your life is.. Its worth it.


----------



## Ashwin (Aug 6, 2010)

upndownboi said:


> I remember one of the OPs early posts and he seemed very anxious, glad to know its helped him. Anyway hope you will keep us updated with it


Sure pal! Yeah I was really anxious.. Hope you found something thats helped you too. I will be updating my experience for sure. Check out the Part II of the thread when you find time. Ashwin


----------



## johnwithsad (Jul 17, 2008)

Ashwin said:


> Thats great John - Are you still on Nardil??/ how long have you been on it??


Hi Ashwin, yes I'm still on Nardil. I've been taking it this time around since mid-January. I took Nardil all of '09 and took a break from it in '10 due to the weight gain and sexual side effects.

I haven't had the weight gain this time around due to taking less of the drug than I did in '09. The sexual side effects are still an issue but less so than in '09 as well.

When it works it really works great.


----------



## Ashwin (Aug 6, 2010)

johnwithsad said:


> Hi Ashwin, yes I'm still on Nardil. I've been taking it this time around since mid-January. I took Nardil all of '09 and took a break from it in '10 due to the weight gain and sexual side effects.
> 
> I haven't had the weight gain this time around due to taking less of the drug than I did in '09. The sexual side effects are still an issue but less so than in '09 as well.
> 
> When it works it really works great.


*Hey John!! *

Thats great.. Nardil is working great at 75 mg/day; I don't plan to increase it to 90 mg until I feel the best of 75 mg. I read some of your posts regarding your Nardil experience. They were really helpful; especially the part in which you describe that Nardil can sometimes stop working and that all you have to do is just keep taking the drug and real soon it will begin to work again.

I really need some help with that aspect John.. I read a billion people that swear that Nardil starts losing its effectiveness, poops out, builds up tolerance etc... after about 7-8 months; and that they just have to quit and go back to whatever they were doing before. Thats quite discouraging.. I have a couple of questions for you... see if you can help me out.

1. Is that true??? If true, how exactly did you overcome that problem and how did you stick with Nardil for at least this long, still saying Nardil works great?

2. Its going to be 7 weeks for me and I don't have Insomnia or any weight gain either. But, I have a bunch of other annoying side effects. Does that mean anything at all?? Am I supposed to have these side effects, for I guess they're like the most common amongst Nardil users.??

3. Like how I described in the thread earlier, I had an initial hypomania phase which went away after awhile; and then at about 6.5 weeks I could really feel Nardil's anti-anxiety kicking in... at 75 mg/day. But however, looking at how much better I feel precisely, I'd say its almost removed 75% of my SA. Alright the question now is; at 75 mg is that the best I can feel?? Do I have to push it up to 90 mg to entirely get rid of SA?? Or does Nardil work in stages/ like if I waited longer I'll feel 90% and then finally 100% while remaining at 75mg?? 

*Thanks for your time man.. Ashwin*


----------



## boostinggtir (May 27, 2011)

cool thread. I will defiantly follow this. I've also just started, AND I Love it... Does the drug really take 5 or 10weeks to feel the effects? I feel significantly better after a few days on it. 

I'm on 45mg. Three times a day. (15mg each) Is this low dose a standard start? My Nardil product also needs to be kept in the fridge As if taking three times a day wasn't hassle enough.

As someone noted, the first two days all most had like a stimulate like effect. Assuming that's what Hypomania means. Mildly euphoric almost. I've had sleep issues my whole life, for me at least, the sleep issues where very hyped with this product. I guess they're were caused by my anxiety though, which this drug obviously helps with. 

This drug has given me my life back. At least at this point. I'm also very concerned with people talking about a burn out effect!!! However, I've also read reviews where people have been on for 20 years ect.. Dear god, please let this stuff work consistently for me, for the rest of my life.

I know the body has many feedback systems, that try to keep it in homeostasis. Which for the body, the depressed stat could be considered homeostasis, in in terms of chemical balances and actions which cause us to feel like **** ect.. 

Though I hope its ability work against/resist Monoamine oxidase inhibitors isn't great. Though it maybe if this burn out effect is real

A little about me. I have previously been on prozac, prestiq, (desmethylvenlafaxine),effexor,( Venlafaxine) And amitriptyline. (helped a little with sleep, and felt a little better) Effexor was trash for me, made me feel worse and numb. Prestiq also made me feel like **** like effexor, with a added kind of stimulant effect, hence a insomnia side effect. It did make me give less of a **** in a nasty way though.

I look forward to reading.

And hope I progress with this god sent Nardil along side you!!!!


----------



## Ashwin (Aug 6, 2010)

boostinggtir said:


> cool thread. I will defiantly follow this. I've also just started, AND I Love it... Does the drug really take 5 or 10weeks to feel the effects? I feel significantly better after a few days on it.
> 
> I'm on 45mg. Three times a day. (15mg each) Is this low dose a standard start? My Nardil product also needs to be kept in the fridge As if taking three times a day wasn't hassle enough.
> 
> ...


Thats great news bud!! (Thought I'll make this post to answer yours and everybody else's questions on Hypomania and Nardil poop out) I bet its going to work out for you. Did you say you've been on Nardil 45 mg for 3days?? Can you just tell me if you just got started straight away with 45 mg or did you start at 15 mg and like after a week or two you gradually pushed it up to your current dose?

Well, that doesn't matter though since you already feel some effect; but I gradually went up from 15 mg to 75 mg in 1.5 weeks to minimize side effects. Alright now to answer you're questions - It takes 5 (a little too early) to 10 (a little too late) weeks thats right.. I'd say on an average it should be 6.5 weeks. If you're right now at 45 mg, try to make it 60 mg for the next 2 days and then 75 mg right away; the reason is 45 mg is kind of low. But, however if you're very first dose was 45 mg and you're only on it for 3 days, go a little slow maybe give it a week and a couple days and then push it up to 75 mg (because if you raise it up to a high dose like 75 mg any earlier than that you might land into some nasty side effects.) But just remember 75 mg is the key, 1.5-2 weeks from when you start Nardil thats it; and then track your progress every week following that.. mind you its 6.5 weeks starting 75 mg.

Yeah, btw I'm a 200% certain what you experience right now is just Hypomania (its just a really feel good state of mind - not anti-anxiety), thats why you feel talkative, euphoric or whatever; but be prepared for it to go away anytime. Maybe at 75 mg, you might again feel a strong hypomania, but again don't get fooled by that; cuz you'll be really discouraged to see that fade away in a few days too. So, its all about patience.. you pretty much know if you've tried other anti-depressants before, they all take 2-3 months sometimes to act. The same way with Nardil wait for *6.5 weeks on 75 mg*; and you'll know exactly how powerful it can be, you'll be writing some serious testimonies converting people, sharing the Gospel of Nardil.

For sleep issues or any other side effects you can read my main post of the thread (I guess Nardil Rocks - Part II) or for for an even more detailed report you can read 'The Greenhorn's Guide To Nardil' by colonelpoop on this forum.

The burn out effect is kind of a discouraging thing to anyone staring Nardil.. Don't think the fading away hypomania is burn out of Nardil... Its meant to be the main effect you get in 5-10 weeks fading away after a few months or maybe a year. So, I dug out a lot of information on people that have been using Nardil for more than a year (eg: JohnwithSAD) - He says: "now, with my experience anyway, keep in mind that while the nardil is beginning to work on your brain, it will make you feel really different before it truly begins to work. this sounds stupid, but for a while i had this this feeling of being really jaded about things. if you feel like this, don't worry it won't last long. it's kind of a weird stage.

also, you might feel at times that it's working great and then all of the sudden it's not working. keep taking your dose and you'll feel the drug working again. don't ask me why but that's just the way the drug is."

I'm pretty sure he's talking about the Hypomania and poop-out syndrome that come along with Nardil use. Of course there're people using the drug for more than 20 years.. I'm sure they experienced tolerance issues, side effects they just didn't quit they found a way to overcome it and yet reap the benefits, thats about it.

I too wish we progress together and help out each other pal - btw I hope to hear from the user JohnwithSAD, I suppose its like his 2 or 3rd year on Nardil and hes got a lot of positive things to say about Nardil. Thanks.


----------



## johnwithsad (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Ashwin, I'll be happy to try and answer any of your questions regarding my experience with Nardil. I'm tired tonight so I may miss some of your questions but I promise in the morning I'll try and be more precise. 

First off, I took Nardil for the entire year of 2009 at 90 mgs every single day. I never altered my dose at all. Every day I took 90 mgs. 

I STOPPED taking Nardil in January 2010 for the ENTIRE year because I needed a break from the sexual and weight gain side effects. 

I started Nardil again in January of 2011 and I'm still taking it. I've been dosing this year at a maximum of 75 mgs per day and it's working very well. I decided NOT to go to 90 mgs because of the more severe sexual and weight gain side effects at that dose.

What I've found to be VERY effective this year in 2011 is this: Some days I take LESS than 75 mgs if I don't feel I'll need it (for example if I don't have to work or have anything social going on, etc.) On those days I take 45 mgs. Sometimes I'll do this for two or three days in a row. 

For example: If I have to work Monday through Thursday, I'll take 75 mgs. on those days. If I have Friday through Sunday off work, I'll only take 45 mgs per day. 

Then on Monday when I have to go back to work, I'll again take 75 mgs. I notice when I do that that it keeps the drug much more effective. It gives you a little boost everytime you reduce your dosage for a day or two then bring it back up to your regular dosage.

If I were you, I'd give 75mgs a little more time before you up it. If it's working at 80% now that's a very good thing. You should notice good results if you bring your dosage down for a day or two occasionally then return to your regular dose.

The secret with Nardil is to make sure and give it a chance. DON'T panic if you feel one day that it's not working as well as some other days. That may happen occasionally but it does NOT mean it has stopped working. 

Something else I have noticed this year is that it is MUCH more effective for me when I take the entire dose at once instead of splitting it up throughout the day. 

And don't feel that you ALWAYS have to take your dose first thing in the morning. If I have to work a little later in the day then I'll take the Nardil a little later in the morning so it'll stretch through the whole day.

I hope this is a good start to answering some of your questions. I know what you're going through being new to Nardil. It SHOULD keep working for you for quite some time so just be patient with it  

Let me know if I've missed anything!


----------



## johnwithsad (Jul 17, 2008)

One more thing I wanted to mention, Ashwin. You seem to be very concerned about Nardil pooping out on you and that's understandable. However, try not to preoccupy yourself with it. Just relax and enjoy the drug and you'll be fine.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Good stuff. I wish I could find one of these MAOI psychiatrists. Mine have pretty much laughed at the idea, so for now I'm buying it online. Should be here in 2 weeks .


----------



## Ashwin (Aug 6, 2010)

johnwithsad said:


> One more thing I wanted to mention, Ashwin. You seem to be very concerned about Nardil pooping out on you and that's understandable. However, try not to preoccupy yourself with it. Just relax and enjoy the drug and you'll be fine.


Thanks John!! That makes it all so much clearer. I'll surely not keep worrying about developing tolerance anymore. I'm going to try out your method of bringing down the dose for 2-3 days and getting back to 75 mg to make the dose more effective.. You sure haven't missed anything. Just one last question for the moment - As soon as Nardil kicks in, lets say after 6-7 weeks on a particular dose, the effect you feel is that the best/Max you feel at that dose at all ?(**lets say you don't do anything but just wait to improve its effectiveness); or is it like just the beginning and one has to wait longer for it to increase and reach the peak?? Hope I'm clear.. Thanks again John don't wanna bother you with too many qns now, I'll save the rest for later.


----------



## Ashwin (Aug 6, 2010)

I followed JohnwithSAD's advice and it worked simply awesome for me today. I've written down below, the various occasions of today in which I felt there is simply no other drug available today when compared to Nardil when it comes to kicking the butt of Social Anxiety Disorder. It was Sunday, and here's what I did - I'm on 75 mg/day Nardil (thats like 5 pills/day) I usually take it like 2 after Breakfast and Lunch and 1 after Dinner; but today I had to go out and talk to the sellers of this house property which I'm planning to buy along with my wife and mom.. I had to discuss a lot of details ask questions etc... The appointment was scheduled at 3:00 PM; and

*Experience 1: *I left home at 1:45 PM after taking my entire dose (all 5 pills at a time like John said he does), it was like an hour travel from my place; so at 3:00 PM the discussion started and I was feeling 75% free from Social Anxiety like I normally do; but somewhere around 4:15 PM (approx. 2.5 hrs from 75 mg dosage all pills at once), I began to feel the greatest, sweetest miracle I'd ever imagined in my life to happen - I suddenly started to get even more comfortable around everyone with about 8 people in the group, my anxiety just melted away almost all of it; I'd say I was feeling easily 90% free from all Soc. Anx whatsoever.

I was so cool and calm, talking so casually with everyone and at the same time spoke regarding the topics relevant to the actual discussion. After the whole thing was over, we had to take a cab back home, because our car was messed up.

*Experience 2:* There have been several times in my life I've taken a cab to go someplace; by myself and with other people (my dad, friends of the past, brother etc...) On these occasions, not one time have I entered into a casual conversation talking this and that even with the cab driver; the longer the journey the longer the conversation could get. I only talk regarding the fare tell him the destination address, and I would just tell myself normally why on earth would I have to enter into a conversation with a cab driver - thats just unnecessary; while always being envious of all these other people who travel with me, because they can add a friend to their network even its the cab guy so easily. I would later always be ashamed of my own disability - I can't make a friend of nobody. No one even knows my name. Alright, but today again it was cab time, but this time there was no guilt and shame... I was so unimaginably outgoing and uncontrollably social with this cab guy.. I could not help but socialize; I didn't know what I was talking, didn't pay attention to what I was asking him, didn't think for a second about what should I talk or what would be the appropriate thing to say - appropriate topic to discuss.., finally didn't lie to my ego thinking whats the use talking to merely a taxi driver? I was making jokes so naturally, that everyone in the cab (the driver and my family) were just laughing for.. like I was the most cheerful person in the car.

Of course there were other awesome things that happened today; its like the list is growing so huge, I'll have to sit day and night to type in all the great stuff that only Nardil can make a person to experience (Not Klonopin or other benzos, not SSRIs, not Ritalin, not Wellbutrin not Moclobemide or whatever else). Its really late in the night, gotta hit the bed now.

So, for the moment I just want to say.. I'd really really wanna see more and more people join the Nardil Users club and get on with their lives and not waste their time searching for the most efficient treatment for Social Anxiety Disorder - when the real solution is just a decision away. *Btw I'm on a week's vacation from my work - the reason why I get plenty of time to share my views on Nardil; which will end in just 2 more days*; and honestly even when I was on Klonopin 6-8 mg/day I found little time to participate in discussions here in the forum (with just 60% recovery), and if Nardil should work the same way (*at 90% recovery*), I really can't imagine if I'll have the time except to post something perhaps once a week. Believe me - the drug makes you enjoy the real life/world/work/friends so so much, you don't find any fun in staying home and secluding yourself from the society. I seriously do see what all them people in this forum - Captain Woodchuck, SpaceBoy, ColonelPoop, Aries, Zendog etc... mean.

Nardil is great.. but the main point I was trying to convey in this post was JohnwithSAD was absolutely right, I'm from now on going to take my dose all pills at once; not always has to be first thing in the morning - approx. 2.5 hrs before when you need the effect which lasts the rest of the day. This guy John knows stuff about Nardil - I feel hes the best person to get any of your doubts answered in this forum; while I might have just a +ve outlook on Nardil, this guy has experience and the +ve outlook. Hes a pretty busy guy to catch too, but I'm sure hes nice enough to help. Once again stop looking for a solution in Lexapro, Klonopin, Zoloft, Mirtazapine, Wellbutrin, Xanax and spending endless hours on the internet searching new drugs, studying neurology/medicine lessons; because I did all of that, and spent years on it, and thank god finally found that the answer was Nardil. Anyway thanks and good luck again to all.


----------



## johnwithsad (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Ashwin, I'm SO happy that my advice worked so well for you! It's definately a trial and error drug but once one gets it down it's SO good! I really feel for those whose doctors are so closed minded about such a wonderful drug.

And thank you so much for your complimentary post. It's my pleasure to help you or anyone else who needs advice about Nardil. 

To answer your earlier question about the effects of the drug at certain dosages, the effects one feels at say 75mgs is most likely to stay the same regardless of the time one takes it. Now what I have noticed is that some days it will hit me better and harder and some days it's still very good but maybe not as intense, which is okay.

And I know what you mean about slugging through all of those other anti-depressants. They're (in my opinion anyway) junk. I took klonopin in 2010 while I was on a break from Nardil and it doesn't even compare. It just made me tired and so-so social. I'll give Nardil a 9 (if not for the sexual side effects I'd give it a 10) and klonopin a 4 (I'm being generous).

Take care, Ashwin, I'm so happy for you!


----------

